# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  نتائج الانتخابات في محافظة مادبا

## الحصن نيوز

محافظة مادبا 



 مادبا الاولى 


1- برجس العبابسة

2- محمد الشوابكة

3- مبارك الطوال



 مادبا الثانية 



1-*

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

